# Which way is the bus going



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 8, 2016)

Simple question and hopefully no googling 

Which way is the bus going 

Left or right


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 8, 2016)

errm..... right!


----------



## Three (Feb 8, 2016)

Depends which country it's in judging by its position on the road. 
If it's in UK or any other  country that drives on the left, it's heading to the right, and vice versa.


----------



## Crow (Feb 8, 2016)

It looks parked to me.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 8, 2016)

If it was a Blue Bus with Chelski written on it I would say its parked 

But this one I cannot see any discernible difference to indicate direction of travel


Got it now, if it is a UK bus then it is travelling right


----------



## Fish (Feb 8, 2016)

Who cares, I'm in the car &#128521;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 8, 2016)

No idea. Is it important


----------



## PIng (Feb 8, 2016)

I see it as going to the right, although I don't know why.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 8, 2016)

Right.  


100%


----------



## gregers (Feb 8, 2016)

or,is it the bus moving or the ground?
if its the ground then the bus is stationary.


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 8, 2016)

Nowhere, as there isn't a driver on-board.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 8, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Simple question and hopefully no googling 

Which way is the bus going 

Left or right 

View attachment 18405

Click to expand...

Yes! Or maybe it's stationary!


----------



## Sponge1980 (Feb 8, 2016)

I think to the right. The wheels on the left side look further in from that end of the bus which, for some reason, makes me think the left side is the back of the bus.


----------



## Three (Feb 8, 2016)

I cheated and Googled it. 

I take some solace in my original answer, but the definitive answer is great.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 8, 2016)

I'll post the definitive answer later 

Oh and it appears 80% of kids get it right in one minute


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 8, 2016)

Sponge1980 said:



			I think to the right. The wheels on the left side look further in from that end of the bus which, for some reason, makes me think the left side is the back of the bus.
		
Click to expand...

The bus is symmetrical is everyway


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 8, 2016)

It's moving right. 
Phil saying 'no googling' :rofl:

Just banter Phil:thup:


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 8, 2016)

Looking at the mudguards it will be traveling to the right.

Didn't Google , honest!


----------



## Three (Feb 8, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The bus is symmetrical is everyway
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, the comment about mudguards is good if we zoom in.    Didn't notice it myself.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 8, 2016)

Which country is the bus in? 
If England it's definitely moving right.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 8, 2016)

Ahead of a quick google, which I'll have to do now (it's like having a button marked "Do not press this button", isn't it?) I would say LEFT on the basis that it's an American school bus.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 8, 2016)

as we are in england then the bus is supposedly travelling to the right,
but as this test originated in the good old US of A then it is travelling to the left .


----------



## Three (Feb 8, 2016)

The poacher said:



			as we are in england then the bus is supposedly travelling to the right,
but as this test originated in the good old US of A then it is travelling to the left .
		
Click to expand...

Who's "we"?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 8, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			Looking at the mudguards it will be traveling to the right.

Didn't Google , honest!
		
Click to expand...

What mud guards ? It doesn't have any


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 8, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What mud guards ? It doesn't have any 

Click to expand...

Does on my picture.


----------



## Three (Feb 8, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What mud guards ? It doesn't have any 

Click to expand...

Like I said, zoom in. 
There are mudguards.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 8, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What mud guards ? It doesn't have any 

Click to expand...

But it does have doors


----------



## Sponge1980 (Feb 8, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The bus is symmetrical is everyway
		
Click to expand...

Just as well I've got an eye test next week then, the more I look at it the more I'm convinced they look further in.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 8, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			Does on my picture.
		
Click to expand...

The original where I uploaded from doesn't have any - maybe it's a bit blurred on here but take it from me nothing to do with mud guards :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 8, 2016)

The poacher said:



			as we are in england then the bus is supposedly travelling to the right,
but as this test originated in the good old US of A then it is travelling to the left .
		
Click to expand...

Is the correct answer :thup: ( and the others that gave that answer )


----------



## Three (Feb 8, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is the correct answer :thup: ( and the others that gave that answer )
		
Click to expand...

You're kidding? 
That's not the real answer.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 8, 2016)

Right, there's winscreen wipers on the rh side &#128565;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 8, 2016)

Three said:



			You're kidding? 
That's not the real answer.
		
Click to expand...

Nope 

There is no visible doors that means the doors are on the opposite side 

People get on the bus at the front from the pavement so in the UK that means the bus is going right


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 8, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			But it does have doors 

Click to expand...

:whoo:


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 8, 2016)

Why don't some adults get this?   it wasn't difficult to work out.


----------



## Sweep (Feb 9, 2016)

It doesn't matter. there will be another one along in a minute.


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 9, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Why don't some adults get this?   it wasn't difficult to work out.
		
Click to expand...

Because  you can't  work it out, that's  why. 

There are two equally valid answers, so the answer is "either". The reason young kids "get it" is that they don't see the wider possibilities. To kids, everything is in "their world" and so everything is the same as in their world. To a kid, the bus can only be going one way. As you get older, you realise thats not the case, and it could be this or it could be that. Picture has not enough info to come to a valid conclusion.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 9, 2016)

backwoodsman said:



			Because  you can't  work it out, that's  why. 

There are two equally valid answers, so the answer is "either". The reason young kids "get it" is that they don't see the wider possibilities. To kids, everything is in "their world" and so everything is the same as in their world. To a kid, the bus can only be going one way. As you get older, you realise thats not the case, and it could be this or it could be that. Picture has not enough info to come to a valid conclusion.
		
Click to expand...

Well, kind of does really.
You can't see a door so the door must be in the other side, so it must be going right....

Took me about 20 seconds&#128537;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 9, 2016)

backwoodsman said:



			Because  you can't  work it out, that's  why. 

There are two equally valid answers, so the answer is "either". The reason young kids "get it" is that they don't see the wider possibilities. To kids, everything is in "their world" and so everything is the same as in their world. To a kid, the bus can only be going one way. As you get older, you realise thats not the case, and it could be this or it could be that. Picture has not enough info to come to a valid conclusion.
		
Click to expand...

The picture has everything you need to work out the answer - the lack of the visible door 

It is as simple as that


----------



## User62651 (Feb 9, 2016)

I'll fess up I didn't think of the doors, I was looking at the the angle of reflections on the windows as some kind of clue, which I guess it isn't.

Also who's to say the bus isn't reversing!


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 9, 2016)

This is unanswerable as too many assumptions have to be made. It's merely a test of someone's ability to reason. Those who are certain of an answer are showing themselves to be more narrow minded insofar as the scope of this puzzle goes.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 9, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			This is unanswerable as too many assumptions have to be made. It's merely a test of someone's ability to reason. Those who are certain of an answer are showing themselves to be more narrow minded insofar as the scope of this puzzle goes.
		
Click to expand...

The answer is quite simple - because a bus needs a door and the door is always on the side of the pavement 

It's a simple brain teaser that should be read into too much


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 9, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The answer is quite simple - because a bus needs a door and the door is always on the side of the pavement 

It's a simple brain teaser that should be read into too much
		
Click to expand...

We don't know the width of the road or if it is one lane, multiple lanes, single direction, contraflow etc.

It's simple, yes; simple to see that it cannot possibly be answered without assumptions being made about certain things.

So no, there is no definitive answer for the picture you provided.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 9, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The answer is quite simple - because a bus needs a door and the door is always on the side of the pavement 

It's a simple brain teaser that should be read into too much
		
Click to expand...

What if it's tour bus from abroad ?


----------



## Break90 (Feb 9, 2016)

I don't care, I avoid public transport at all costs:thup:


----------



## Rooter (Feb 9, 2016)

Break90 said:



			I don't care, I avoid public transport at all costs:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Especially buses. No first class on a bus..


----------



## Three (Feb 9, 2016)

There is no information in the picture to show that the bus is in a country that drives on the left side of the road. 

Those of you who are saying "because we're in UK" are only looking at it from YOUR position, not looking at the picture in isolation. 

I'm in mainland Europe, we drive on the right here, when I look at the picture, without the close up zoom in on the mudguards, there is absolutely no information to show which way the bus is travelling.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 9, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			We don't know the width of the road or if it is one lane, multiple lanes, single direction, contraflow etc.

It's simple, yes; simple to see that it cannot possibly be answered without assumptions being made about certain things.

So no, there is no definitive answer for the picture you provided.
		
Click to expand...

All irrelevant as its a bus and the door is in a specific area on the bus


----------



## vkurup (Feb 9, 2016)

It is the Lib Dem party bus... so I guess it is going nowhere...   
(plus it does not have a driver or anyone in it... so should be a Lib Dem bus... Q.E.D)


----------



## Three (Feb 9, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			All irrelevant as its a bus and the door is in a specific area on the bus
		
Click to expand...

That doesn't answer the fact that there is no information in the picture as to which country the bus is in.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 9, 2016)

Three said:



			That doesn't answer the fact that there is no information in the picture as to which country the bus is in.
		
Click to expand...

Then as already answered - if you drive on the left it's going right and vice versa.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 9, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Then as already answered - if you drive on the left it's going right and vice versa.
		
Click to expand...

So you have to assume the direction of travel. Puzzle is unanswerable.


----------



## Sponge1980 (Feb 9, 2016)

vkurup said:



			It is the Lib Dem party bus... so I guess it is going nowhere...   
(plus it does not have a driver or anyone in it... so should be a Lib Dem bus... Q.E.D)
		
Click to expand...

Could be the Venga Bus in which case it's going to Ibiza.


----------



## Fish (Feb 9, 2016)

Three said:



			There is no information in the picture to show that the bus is in a country that drives on the left side of the road. 

Those of you who are saying "because we're in UK" are only looking at it from YOUR position, not looking at the picture in isolation. 

I'm in mainland Europe, we drive on the right here, when I look at the picture, without the close up zoom in on the mudguards, there is absolutely no information to show which way the bus is travelling.
		
Click to expand...

It actually doesn't really look like it's on a road IMO, there are no kerbs to be seen in the distance either side of the bus and no line/s on the road, there are some bushes and if you look at them to scale, they are a long way back, so it looks like it's parked in the middle of a car park to me, so, the doors not being visible make no difference to me as to determine the direction, it's a nonsense.


----------



## drdel (Feb 9, 2016)

Young kids always do better at these tests because they will make literal judgements and don't question what's given and look for real world details.

The 'stock' answer wants kids to notice lack of doors but not lack of emergency doors, driver, seats etc. etc.


----------



## gregers (Feb 9, 2016)

or could it be the 'beatles bus' from the 60's?
if it is then its FLYING HIGH.:lol:


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 9, 2016)

I stand by my original comment. 

In other words, it's Schrodinger's bus and until you go round the other side & look, it's  going both ways.


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 9, 2016)

Doesn't matter to pensioners with Bus Passes as they don't know if they're coming or going!


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 9, 2016)

Sponge1980 said:



			Could be the Venga Bus in which case it's going to Ibiza.
		
Click to expand...

Or the Wenger bus on its way to Wembley? (Again).


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 10, 2016)

gregers said:



			or could it be the 'beatles bus' from the 60's?
if it is then its FLYING HIGH.:lol:
		
Click to expand...

The Magical Mystery Tour!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 10, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Simple question and hopefully no googling 

Which way is the bus going 

Left or right 

View attachment 18405

Click to expand...

It's stationary..... there's no black smoke billowing out of either side..


----------



## JustOne (Feb 10, 2016)

Reminds me of this (simple) test.... that kids are also quick at.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 10, 2016)

JustOne said:



			Reminds me of this (simple) test.... that kids are also quick at.






Click to expand...

78 :thup:


----------



## JustOne (Feb 10, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			78 :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 :mmm:


----------



## Three (Feb 10, 2016)

JustOne said:



			Reminds me of this (simple) test.... that kids are also quick at.






Click to expand...

87, the numbers are upside down from our view.


----------



## Fish (Feb 10, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			78 :thup:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:



Three said:



			87, the numbers are upside down from our view.
		
Click to expand...

:clap: Well spotted, like what was said before, I was looking at all kinds of complicated mathematical factors, when all the time it was simply upside down :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 10, 2016)

Three said:



			87, the numbers are upside down from our view.
		
Click to expand...

Turn 87 upside down 

At the moment it's looks like 16 , 06 etc - if you put 87 in there then turn upside down like the others it's not 87 

So looking at it from the angle posted the number should be 87 upside down hence why I thought 78 but it's actually L8 from that view


----------



## JustOne (Feb 10, 2016)

^
^
^

....or you got it wrong


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 10, 2016)

JustOne said:



			^
^
^

....or you got it wrong 

Click to expand...

No probs with that :thup:


----------



## Three (Feb 10, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Turn 87 upside down 

At the moment it's looks like 16 , 06 etc - if you put 87 in there then turn upside down like the others it's not 87 

So looking at it from the angle posted the number should be 87 upside down hence why I thought 78 but it's actually L8 from that view
		
Click to expand...

FAAAAAAR too complicated. 

It's all about getting out of our own viewpoint .   

 If we think about it logically, why would the numbers make sense looking at them from this side when the cars approach from the opposite direction?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 10, 2016)

Three said:



			FAAAAAAR too complicated. 

It's all about getting out of our own viewpoint .   

 If we think about it logically, why would the numbers make sense looking at them from this side when the cars approach from the opposite direction?
		
Click to expand...

Like you said - complicated 

Another one is the " How do you put a giraffe in the fridge "


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 10, 2016)

Three said:



*There is no information in the picture to show that the bus is in a country that drives on the left side of the road. *

Those of you who are saying "because we're in UK" are only looking at it from YOUR position, not looking at the picture in isolation. 

I'm in mainland Europe, we drive on the right here, when I look at the picture, without the close up zoom in on the mudguards, there is absolutely no information to show which way the bus is travelling.
		
Click to expand...

Well it's definitely *not* in Scotland!


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 10, 2016)

JustOne said:



			Reminds me of this (simple) test.... that kids are also quick at.






Click to expand...

Ooh should have got that one


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 10, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Like you said - complicated 

Another one is the " How do you put a giraffe in the fridge "
		
Click to expand...

Take the elephant out first


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 10, 2016)

upsidedown said:



			Take the elephant out first 

Click to expand...

Ah you jumped ahead - that's the second question


----------

